# Halloween hair extensions



## ashleyisawesome (Oct 30, 2008)

I made these leopard print extensions to go with a leopard print dress, and, of course, leopard print make-up. I think I'll do a make-up test later. I want something more than just leopard eyes. Anyway, ignore my huge looking forehead and crappy looking makeup. I didn't feel like freshening up my makeup for pics haha. Oh well....














By popular demand:
"How-to make Leopard Hair extensions"

1. Buy a bag (or half a bag, if the store allows it) of platinum blonde HUMAN (not synthetic!) hair extensions (with a track/weft). These are found cheapest at "hair stores" or cheap, hole-in-the-wall beauty supply stores.
2. Cut a desirable size segment of the extension (about 1-1.5") at the track/weft
3. Lay the extension down on a piece of foil and tape the top and very bottom to the foil.
4. Mix up about a tablespoon of a medium natural blonde haircolor (in tube, I buy at Sally's) with equal parts developer (I used 10V) in a bowl.
5. Do the same with a dark brown haircolor.
6. Using a Q-tip, apply medium blonde blotches at desirable parts of the extension (this will be the lighter color in the middle of the leopard print).
7. Using another Q-tip, apply the dark brown color to the outsides of the blotches, creating the leopard look. (Don't worry if you mix the dark brown and medium blonde haircolor at the edges, the brown will take over and it won't make a difference.)
8. Let sit for about 20 mins.
9. Wash the haircolor out of the extension, and dry with a blow-dryer or allow to air dry.
10. Sew weft on to a hair extension clip (I bought mine at Sally's: Snap Clips).
11. Clip in hair, and enjoy!


----------



## Holly (Oct 30, 2008)

I really like those!


----------



## val-x (Oct 30, 2008)

those are supper cute!


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 30, 2008)

Those are awesome! Did you dye them or color them or what?


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_Those are awesome! Did you dye them or color them or what?_

 
I dyed them, freehand.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ummm would you ever make some to sell? LOL...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW! I am in love with these! Could you please share how you did them? Again, great job!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 30, 2008)

wow those are sexy


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh wow i'm so in love with your hair..and those hair extensions are hott!
And yes, please tell us how you did them


----------



## Bonbonroz (Oct 30, 2008)

These look sooo great!! I love this leopard print!


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 30, 2008)

those look so great!!! how did you do it?!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Ummm would you ever make some to sell? LOL..._

 
I was actually thinking about it yesterday while making them. It seems like they would be a good money maker. Even colored plain ones. I made some hot pink ones (in my avatar) and purple ones. I wonder if I could see stuff like that on Ebay?


Also, I'll add a brief "How-to" to the original post.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Oct 30, 2008)

Can someone update the title to say that it includes a tutorial?


----------



## dcmo (Oct 30, 2008)

Those are awesome! Yes I bet you could sell those for sure!


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 30, 2008)

They look SO good! Very professional! You have such nice hair aswell.

I definitely think you wouldn't have any trouble selling them over the internet.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW so neat!!! You user name says it all!


----------



## lisaemiliani (Oct 10, 2014)

I like the leopard print hair extensions .They really look stunning and gorgeous .From where can I get these type of extensions ?I have used without printed ones till now  .


----------

